# How to compile QCad on windows platform



## CadCrazy (Dec 21, 2007)

I am looking for some free alternative to Autocad . The only one i know is Qcad but the problem is that only source code is available for free download. Can anyone guide me in compiling & making it run.

Thanks


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 21, 2007)

There are a few other free alternatives to AutoCAD... There is ProgeCAD LT 2006, which I use occasionally... If you search for Free CAD software, I am sure you will find more... Most are not as feature rich as AutoCAD, but are reasonably good... If you want more help, let me know... Also, do you need CAD software from Mech point of view or Architect point of view, etc?

Arun


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 21, 2007)

install MinGW32 to get unix style compiling environment with ./configure, make, make install in windows.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 21, 2007)

BTW, I visited QCAD website and it appears to be a paid software and not free... Can you give me the link where it is indicated as free software? If it is free, I would like to give it a try as well...

Arun


----------



## mehulved (Dec 21, 2007)

> The source code of the QCad community edition is released under the GPL (Open Source)


Source:- *www.qcad.org/qcad.html

The GPL version is free of cost but needs to be compiled. No windows binaries available. The binaries are only available for the paid edition.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks mehulved... Will it compile through Dev C++?

Arun


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 22, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> install MinGW32 to get unix style compiling environment with ./configure, make, make install in windows.


This thing i know but what next.This question is asked by many in Qcad forum but no one is answering it


----------



## martimcfly (Dec 28, 2008)

You can find the community version compiled for windows at *sourceforge.net/projects/qcadbin-win/


----------

